# Probleme bei The Fall - Last days of Gaia



## Grillmeister (1. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen

- ich hab mir heute die Reloaded Version von The Fall gekauft - als ich es kurz angespielt habe der erste schock: die Grafik sieht ja furchtbar aus im Vergleich zu den Screenshots die ich gesehn hab - habe aber nirgenz ein Menü zur Grafikeinstellung gefunden.. 
Auserdem ruckelt das Spiel (trotz extrem schlechter Grafik) sehr stark - was eigendlich bei meinem System: P4 2,8Ghz; 1024Ram; RadeonX800 nicht sein sollte - denk ich mir jedenfalls.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen - 
..muss ich den Patch auch bei der Reloaded Version installiern - oder ist der da schon drauf - das hab ich nämlich noch nicht gemacht..

Danke


----------



## major-dutch (1. September 2006)

Grillmeister am 01.09.2006 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> zu den Screenshots die ich gesehn hab - habe aber nirgenz ein Menü zur Grafikeinstellung gefunden..
> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen -
> ..muss ich den Patch auch bei der Reloaded Version installiern - oder ist der da schon drauf - das hab ich nämlich noch nicht gemacht..


Starte das Spiel mal mit der Option -o

thefall.exe -o

Patchen brauchst du da nichts, da die Relaoded quasi die Ur-Version + 1.10 Patch ist.   --md


----------



## Grillmeister (1. September 2006)

gottseidank - hab grad gesehn das 1.8 schon 1Gb gross ist -


----------



## DanFel21 (1. September 2006)

Das Spiel ist bereits vollständig gepatched und der Kopierschutz wurde entfernt. Kannst also ohne CD spielen.

Die Grafikeinstellungen werden nicht direkt im Spiel vorgenommen.  Du gehst einfach übers WIndows-Startmenu zu "The Fall", dort gibts einen Unterpunkt "The Fall - Einstellungen". Da kann man dann alles einstellen.


----------



## Grillmeister (1. September 2006)

..und was hilft gegens ruckeln - das spiel kann doch nicht so hohe anforderungen haben


----------



## major-dutch (1. September 2006)

Grillmeister am 01.09.2006 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ..und was hilft gegens ruckeln - das spiel kann doch nicht so hohe anforderungen haben


Besonders performant war The Fall noch nie. Offensichtlich haben sie es auch mit Patch 1.10 (bzw. mit Reloaded) noch nicht in den Griff bekommen.
Du solltest auf jeden The Fall (Wortspiel   ) die Schatten ausstellen. Damit hat man frueher viel an Performance gewonnen. Ansonsten musst du halt solange runterdrehen, bis es vernuenftig laeuft.
Bei mir lief es mit einer Ti 4200 auf "Mittleren Details"  eigentlich ganz gut.   --md


----------



## Kandinata (1. September 2006)

Grillmeister am 01.09.2006 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ..und was hilft gegens ruckeln - das spiel kann doch nicht so hohe anforderungen haben



es ist hungrig, schlampig programmiert 

gibt aber nen paar kniffe womit man die performance zumindest auf spielbares niveau bringen kann, musst du mal im offiziellen forum rumschauen


----------



## Hauns (8. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Habe The Fall schon vor Jahren gekauft und gespielt alles super(Windows XP), aber jetzt habe ich einen neuen Computer mit Windows 7 und kann The Fall nicht instalieren. Gibt es eine möglichkeit die alte Version The Fall Last Days of Gaia auf Windows 7 zu Spielen????

Mfg Hauns


----------



## chbdiablo (8. April 2012)

Was heißt "ich kann es nicht installieren" genau?


----------



## Hauns (8. April 2012)

Bei der Instalation kommt ganz zum schluss ein eror und somit kann ich es nicht Starten.

Mfg Hauns


----------



## svd (8. April 2012)

Versuch mal, die Setup.exe im "XP SP3 Kompatibilitätsmodus" zu starten. Sowie auch die Installationsdateien etwaiger Patches.
Und natürlich auch die .exe des Spieles.


----------



## Hauns (8. April 2012)

Geht auch nicht, steht immer Fehler.

Mfg Hauns


----------



## chbdiablo (8. April 2012)

Welcher Fehler steht da denn?


----------



## Hauns (8. April 2012)

Beim Starten kommt ein kleines Fenster von Deep Silver und da steht: Fehler........Für den Programmstart ist Windows 95,98,ME,NT 4.0,2000,XD oder Server 2003 erforderlich.

Mfg Hauns


----------

